# Laptop won't connect to network! ARRRGGH



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, here we go. I am at my wit's end here and im hoping i came to the right place. 
I am running a wireless network (Westell 2200 modem, USRobotics 5461 MaxG Router). I have 3 notebooks and 1 desktop connected wirelessly and one desktop connected with a cable to the Router. I have been trouble free for several months. All of a sudden, my Compaq Presario 2500 will not "connect to the network". It started out saying that it was "acquiring network address" and all that happy jazz and now i've got it connected to the network but i cannot open a browser. By the way... all other computers on the network are working fine. When i click on status, it has a speed of 54.0Mbps but the packets sent as we speak is 260 and the packets rec'd is 48. The network is through Verizon DSL. I have tried SEVERAL options on this notebook including ipconfig /release, ipconfig /renew. ive tried winsocfix, ive dumped the DNS cache, ive done system restores (cannot restore to ANY point...even June of 2000). And NOW.. as i have the laptop beside me.. trying to do ipconfig /all it has a nasty habit of back typing over every letter forcing me to start over. 

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PresarioLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix. . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled . . . . . . . : No 
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . . . . : No 

Ethernet adapter "Name of Network"

Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : U.S. Robotics Wireless Maxg PC Card
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-49-58-32-81
Dhcp Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes 
IP Address . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained . . . . . . . . . . . Wed July 02 2008 11:07:41am
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . . . Wed July 02 2008 12:07:41pm

Can anybody help me with this or should i just chuck it out the window like ive been tempted to do. :4-dontkno

Thank you in advance.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Just wondering if you know why the default gateway is on a different network to the computer?


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

matt261102,

Absolutely not. Could this be a problem?


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

I think it could be, however could you show me an ipconfig /all from the computer that gets internet access?


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

Sure.. im hoping to do this right.. the last one i had to hand type everything....lol. 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Paul>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Paul-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys WUSB100 RangePlus Wireless USB Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-10-03-05-91
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f5e3:d507:2307:ddf1%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 02, 2008 9:59:27 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 02, 2008 1:59:27 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167779344
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-A5-5F-C1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{015EC064-039A-44FB-930A-94C209392
E85}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:2c50:39cf:b845:55d9(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c50:39cf:b845:55d9%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C187812D-4C0C-4780-83A7-C8A912A9F
ABA}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.4%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Paul>


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

For some reason your nonworking laptop is getting a gateway of 192.168.0.1, while the working one is getting 192.168.2.1
I find this very strange given that DHCP is enabled on both and should be setting the gateway for each device.
Just for now try assigning a static ip address to the laptop. Give it the same IP(192.168.2.2) and subnetmask(255.255.255.0) and default gateway of 192.168.2.1


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

And DNS server 192.168.2.1


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok. i will try that. Where do i put that in manually? I think i had to do it before, but dont remember how i got there...


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

wait.. think i found it under TCP/IP Properties. Lemme give it a whirl.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Right click the network icon and go to status. Click properties, then look for Internet(TCP/IP) and click its properties.


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

Just did all that. I didnt reboot, but i did disable and then enabled. Im still connected to the network 54.0 Mbps. Packets right now are Sent: 44 Received: 11 
No browser is gonna open with that.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

OK now try going back to DHCP and see if it picks up the right details this time. The other thing is you could try turning off your router for 30 seconds and then turning it back on.


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

Now it says DHCP Enabled . . . . . No. Turning off the router is something i could try.. but ive got other users on the network ATM. Including me on this desktop.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

So now if you ipconfig/all again does it bring up the correct settings?


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

i did the ipconfig /all and it has the IP and Gateway that you gave me.. but now it says Dhcp enabled NO. Before it said YES


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

From that computer can you type 192.168.2.1 into a browser to acccess the router? If not log in with the comp that works. Look for the DHCP client list. Do you see all your computers in there?


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes i do. All 5 of them.. plus my Wii. And one i dont recognize. The troubled laptop is 192.168.2.2. A laptop downstairs is 192.168.2.3. This desktop is 192.168.2.4. My wife's laptop is 192.168.2.5. Funny because they all say WIRED when three laptops and this desktop are Wireless. The one i dont recognize says Wireless.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Im not familiar with your router, but if it has an option to clear your problem laptop from its DHCP list then do it. Then try a release and renew on your laptop. Failing that I really do recommend a router reboot.(Its amazing how how many problems it seems so solve)

I will just ask though did you install anything on the laptop before it stopped working?


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

Just Printer Software that came with my wife's Dell so that we can print off the network. Ive been sitting here this whole time with the laptop next to me.. and just for sh!ts and giggles.. i clicked on status and the sent was like 255 and the rec'd was like 288. i had a browser opened and i just hit refresh and it opened to Yahoo. I was able to go to ESPN and now when i view status.. its at 4857 sent and 8211 rec'd. Something ya did worked! lol. Freaking amazing!


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well there you go.....the wonderfull world of microsoft networking!!!
Glad I could eventually help


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

So then what was the problem? In case i need to go through this ***** again.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well its hard to tell exactly, however I would guess after the default gateway was correctly set, and the network card set back to dhcp, it might have just needed some time to get its configurations from the router.


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet! Thank you so much, Matt. You've been a tremendous help. Im glad i found this website and decided to give it a try. Now if i could only figure out how to repair the keyboard. when i turn the laptop on.. it makes several beeps like keys are stuck. Plus as i said earlier.. when i was trying to type in ipconfig /all it would erase everything i typed and there are so many little things this POS does to drive me nuts.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats out of my league, but you could try posting in the hardware support section. Its worth a shot.


----------



## BLITZCRAGG (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL. Thanks again for your help. Take care.


----------



## marksmith1959 (Jul 4, 2008)

I had a similar problem, (only getting half the packets back) and it turned out to be the nic (network interface card) in the Laptop.
They just dont build them like they used to.
I dropped the speed to 10Mbs (from 100) and then all my problems went away.
I suppose they do have to cram a lot of technology into a small space....
Hope it helps


----------

